

Darpa has made its publicly released data more discoverable - uncoder0
http://www.darpa.mil/OpenCatalog/index.html

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=darpa+open+catalog#!/story/forever...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=darpa+open+catalog#!/story/forever/0/darpa%20open%20catalog)

~~~
uncoder0
Good call :p Oops.

